# Flash flip bracket



## JeffieLove (Jan 29, 2011)

Got one today, put it on, played with it once, already know why it is AWESOME to have  Here's why  

Picture one. Camera in portrait orientation, flash "next to" the lens just as if it were either the pop up flash or on the hot shoe:







Picture two: Camera still in portrait orientation, flash flipped to be "above" lens as if it were attached to the side of the camera: 






See the shadow behind and to the right of her head in the first picture??? It's not there in the second  These are both SOOC  No editing or anything done  

Just thought I'd share


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, and I wasn't trying to make these perfect, so I'm not exactly looking for C&C on them. I am just sharing them so everyone can see the usefulness of a flash flip bracket


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 29, 2011)

Im confused, what?


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 29, 2011)

ummm... 

this... 

Let me google that for you


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmm gotcha sorry, I just really dont understand the usefulness with it. Its still a really poorly lit photo just without the side shadow. 

But that Google trick was pretty useful, how in the world did you do that?  lol


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 29, 2011)

lmgtfy.com

The photo isn't poorly lit - it's poorly exposed... It was taken at f/10, 1/200 with the flash at it's lowest power... I just didn't want it blown out because that would have been even more useless... At least this way you can see where the shadow was... I wasn't trying to make it perfect... was showing that by flipping the flash around, you can eliminate and move shadows...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2011)

So, does this attach to the hot shoe mount? Does it need to be used with wireless triggers?


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Jan 29, 2011)

More of TTL chords no triggers

bracket has two orientation; one is the standard where you hot shoe is located and when you "flip" it the flash can be placed on a portrait orientation. we can say the flash goes around the lens.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2011)

dexterlitonjua said:


> More of TTL chords no triggers
> 
> bracket has two orientation; one is the standard where you hot shoe is located and when you "flip" it the flash can be placed on a portrait orientation. we can say the flash goes around the lens.



Seems like for the price, triggers would have been cheaper and more versatile...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 29, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> dexterlitonjua said:
> 
> 
> > More of TTL chords no triggers
> ...


Triggers require something to hold the flash.

Flash brackets attach to the camera, and the flash attaches to them...

I guess you could just hold the flash above the camera by hand...  My camera is too heavy to shoot one handed (steadily, at least) though.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2011)

The triggers I use have little feet on the bottom so that they can stand independently. :greenpbl: 

Or I suppose that you could mount it on a traditional tripod as well... That's what I used for a ghetto flash stand before the legit one I ordered arrived.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 29, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> So, does this attach to the hot shoe mount? Does it need to be used with wireless triggers?



the bracket itself attaches to the tripod mount on the bottom of my grip. The flash sits on top of the bracket and I am using it with my triggers. Not a problem... I have been told you can also use it with cords instead though...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 29, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> The triggers I use have little feet on the bottom so that they can stand independently. :greenpbl:


Do they stand independently on top of your camera while you're holding it?

I mean, that's the whole point of a flash bracket...

On camera flash, but with the ability to put the flash above the camera in portrait orientation.

If she wanted to use it off camera, that's what she would do.  That's not what a flash bracket is for though...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > The triggers I use have little feet on the bottom so that they can stand independently. :greenpbl:
> ...



You can make anything work with the proper amount of duck tape and determination.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 29, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...


:lmao:

Yeah, but there is an easier way, and that is a flash bracket.


I usually just try to hand hold it (which is hard to do with a heavy camera...), or use it off camera.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2011)

Attaching the flash to a hat would be even better!


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 30, 2011)

Of course! Why didn't I think of that!?!??!!? Because then, no matter what position the camera is in, the flash will ALWAYS be above the lens!!! Wow!  I knew you were a genius!!


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Jan 30, 2011)

Well in most event situation they use this kinds of flash bracket. This is not a studio portrait kind of stuff. The bracket with the TTL chord is much better to be used on events mainly because, most of events photographer set their flash to TTL. Its a much better way shooting with TTL and not worrying if the exposure gonna be bad.


----------



## dexterlitonjua (Jan 30, 2011)

drawback is its kinda heavy with the camera and all


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> Of course! Why didn't I think of that!?!??!!? Because then, no matter what position the camera is in, the flash will ALWAYS be above the lens!!! Wow!  I knew you were a genius!!



Oh! Hat mounted softbox?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> JeffieLove said:
> 
> 
> > Of course! Why didn't I think of that!?!??!!? Because then, no matter what position the camera is in, the flash will ALWAYS be above the lens!!! Wow!  I knew you were a genius!!
> ...



Just get a white fedora and use it as a shoot thru umbrella. Look like a pimp, and provide a nice soft light to your images.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 30, 2011)

dexterlitonjua said:


> Well in most event situation they use this kinds of flash bracket. This is not a studio portrait kind of stuff. The bracket with the TTL chord is much better to be used on events mainly because, most of events photographer set their flash to TTL. Its a much better way shooting with TTL and not worrying if the exposure gonna be bad.



well, if you have a flash (like me) that isn't TTL capable, then a TTL CORD makes no difference  

I start with my flash on the lowest setting when outdoors and adjust my camera settings accordingly. I rarely use my flash outdoors, but that's what I do when I am using it


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 30, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > JeffieLove said:
> ...



you're almost as much of a trip as bitter lol


----------



## Derrel (Jan 30, 2011)

Flash bracket. Standard operating procedure for the best on-camera flash. Works great with a PC cord connection; in fact works BETTER with a PC cord connection than with triggers or directly mounted in a hot shoe--with the "right" camera. With a D40 or D70 Nikon (and with a handful of Sony models), with the flash connected to the camera by a PC cord, the flash will synchronize with the shutter with FULL-power flash at speeds up to 1/4000 or even 1/8000 second.

Some of the better flash brackets, like the Stroboframe rotary model I have, make on-camera flash quite bearable,and keep the annoying attachment shadows from ruining indoor shots, and also prevent red-eye on long-range flash shots of say 30- to 70 feet.

Yes, triggers and OCF are all the rage...but there is still a place for direct, PC-connected flash synch and the old-fashioned flash bracket. if you want to see how good it can look, stop by the Egotastic or Just Jared or Celebutopia web sites, or pick up a copy of People magazine and check out the red carpet photos that are done every week in Hollywood...95% of red carpet and premier events are simple flash-on-bracket, cord-connected shots.


----------



## KmH (May 6, 2013)

From *dexterlitonjua's * profile page.

*Last Activity*: 02-01-2012 @ 07:58 PM

That member hasn't logged in to TPF in over a year. It's unlikely they will reply.


----------

